# Mach3 Simulation Mode? - Remove Parll Driver?



## countryguy (Mar 29, 2015)

In the note below (which is older)- There is a comment to remove the parallel driver? I really want to run a few simulations before I run a larger Plasma CNC job.   This would also be sort of cool for the Hobby Mill on some items.     Anyone know if there is another way in Mach3?  If not, where do I remove the Parallel port driver?   

use Mach3 in Simulation mode – it will remove the 500 line limit. *Simulation mode can be accessed by uninstalling (or not installing) the Parallel Port Driver. 

Thanks everyone,
CG*


----------



## JimDawson (Mar 29, 2015)

countryguy said:


> Simulation mode can be accessed by uninstalling (or not installing) the Parallel Port Driver.




Try Function Configs, Reset Device Selection

EDIT:  Nope that didn't work.

Go to your Device Manager and Disable the Mach3 Pulse Engine driver


----------



## Boswell (Mar 30, 2015)

Also check out the program CNC Simulator Pro. It is free to use with some fairly minor restrictions and I have found it to be a pretty good simulator. I used it for all programs that I developed until I moved to BobCad and now use the built in simulator there.


----------



## countryguy (Mar 30, 2015)

Hi everyone,  Thanks for the tips!      Jim,  That worked, but the CandCNC mach 3 customization for plasma caused issues in Z.  So I uninstalled and reinstalled plain MAch3 in plasma mode.    Disabled the Service - Boom.  all good.   I got what I needed.       The kid has some plates to cut and then we're off to the new Mill!  Cross those fingers.      Jeff and Mitch.


----------

